# 5Ds R Err 20



## dolina (Jun 18, 2015)

I got an Err 20 with my 5DS R.

It occurs when I try shooting stills after taking video. This happened during a party.

I was able to resolve it the first time by reinserting the battery, as stated in the screen.

On the second go I simply turned off then turned on the camera.







Although I do not expect this camera to be used primarily to do videos with I hope it gets resolved through future firmware.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 19, 2015)

What lenses were you using? Any other accessories mounted?

If it happens again, you should contact Canon. I'm sure they have tested the video. Sigma has lens compatibility issues so if its a Sigma lens, you need them to upgrade the lens firmware.


----------



## dolina (Jun 19, 2015)

Speedlite 580EX II (rarely used)
EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM (rarely used)
64GB Lexar 800x (formatted on another camera)
LP-E6N battery (first charge cycle)

I did not have any problem when I was doing flash photography. It was only after I finished shooting 3 to 6 min long video recordings and switch to stills do I experience Err 20.

A friend who had his 7D Mark II replaced because of the AF issue had to wait a few weeks to get the replacement that still was screwy with AF with a Tamron.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 21, 2015)

dolina said:


> 64GB Lexar 800x (formatted on another camera)



Was it formatted on another Canon DSLR? Else I't be suspicious about this one...


----------

